
MIT 6.S094: Deep Learning for Self-Driving Cars - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLrAXtmErZgOeiKm4sgNOknGvNjby9efdf
======
seycombi
Slides at accompanying website

[http://selfdrivingcars.mit.edu/](http://selfdrivingcars.mit.edu/)

------
andrewrothman
I've been messing around with their DeepTraffic simulation and reading their
documentation about it at
[http://selfdrivingcars.mit.edu/deeptraffic/](http://selfdrivingcars.mit.edu/deeptraffic/).
Can anyone provide a link to a solution for the simulation (preferably with an
explanation)?

~~~
opaque_salmon
The goal is to reach 65mph, which isn't too difficult of a task. The only
parameters that need to be changed to reach that goal are the learning inputs
(the area around the car), and the network configuration. I found that having
some buffer on the sides and front are helpful in recognizing the conditions
for passing a slower car. The size of the hidden layer should also be big
enough to take into account the different kind of situations that can happen
in the simulation.

Making it on the leaderboard takes a bit more effort. I'm struggling to figure
out the insight that takes me over the 70mph mark. I've toyed with the input
parameters, types of hidden layers, the weighted random moves, and learning
size. It's been frustrating, and has taken me down a deep rabbit hole about
reinforcement learning.

If there are any tips for getting past the 'good enough' solution, I would
love to hear them.

~~~
felippee
Ironically this whole deep traffic exercise of theirs has as much to do with
driving an autonomous car as the game chess has with playing soccer.

------
felippee
I love that part when he asks a question "is driving more like chess or more
like soccer". I understand the question is rhetorical?

But generally seems like a good intro with good hype busting cautionary
statements, particularly towards the end.

------
ConAntonakos
Exciting stuff! Thank you for publicly releasing this. Deep learning and self-
driving cars are exciting spaces, and will definitely see more activity in the
future.

------
Jpoliachik
Great intro, I enjoyed it.

------
kevindeasis
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13365492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13365492)

~~~
mandeepj
Not exactly duplicate. This thread is for video link but the one you provided
is the link to MIT DL self driving cars course

